# Flat River Retriever Club of Michigan 8/18-8/20 F/T



## BillJensWorkingLabs (May 31, 2006)

Is anybody planing on going to this event? We are interested as going as spectators, and would like to get some incite to know what is going on. We are noobs to F/T.


-Bill


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

Where do you find more info on the event? I might be able to make it. Nice to have something in the same state for a change!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

The trial begins Friday morning Aug 18 near Fenwick.
Grounds are on either side of M-66 around E Fenwick & Boyer roads.
There should be signs on M-66.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Ben B said:


> Where do you find more info on the event? I might be able to make it. Nice to have something in the same state for a change!


*Directions *

*From Greenville* go East on M-57 to M-66. Go South on M-66 approximately 2 miles to
Fenwick Road. Go East on Fenwick Road. Headquarters will be on left, approximately
1/2 mile. 

*From Ionia *go North on M-66 approximately 11 miles to Fenwick Road turn
East on Fenwick Road, headquarters will be on your left 1/2 mile.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2006)

What time does it start & end? I'm driving down from da UP & would bring my camper with me if there are facilities & its a full 2-day event. If not, then I'll just drive down (get there around noonish) & stay the afternoon.

Might even bring my pup & try to talk to some experienced trainers!


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Starts Friday around 9:00 am and will finish Sunday Late afternoon or evening. There are campgrounds next to the trial grounds.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Great! I'll be there! 
Hope to do a little networking & meet some Michigan hunters/trainers from upstate.


----------



## BillJensWorkingLabs (May 31, 2006)

Where can I find directions for this event? I am coming from Bay City.

-Bill


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Bill&JensWorkingLabs said:


> Where can I find directions for this event? I am coming from Bay City.
> 
> -Bill


Bill click on this link http://www.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=en&saddr=Bay+City,+MI&daddr=Fenwick,+MI&ie=UTF8&om=1 this should get you in the near the Field Trial this weekend, just look for the signs for the Open and Qualifying on Friday, then the Amateur and Derby starts on Saturday. When you turn left on 66 off of 57 you will only have less then a 5 minutedrive when you will see the signs.


----------



## BillJensWorkingLabs (May 31, 2006)

Thank you for the information Greg. Jen and I will be heading out at 12 noon, Jen has to teach classes until then. I beleave we should be there around 1:30 -1:45 even though the directions say 2 hours 7 mins. Or are we going to be missing out on a lot of things.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Bill you should see plenty on Friday. The Open with over 90 dogs should be still doing Land Marks and the Qualifying as well since they have 47 dogs.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

dont know the results but heard they finished the 50 dog Q today. Heard they only took back 14 dogs out of the 1rst series. 8 to the water marks.


----------

